Ask HN: Besides inkscape and Fdroid are there any noteworthy projects on gitlab? - executesorder66
======
nightfly
[https://www.gnome.org/news/2018/05/gnome-moves-to-
gitlab-2/](https://www.gnome.org/news/2018/05/gnome-moves-to-gitlab-2/)

~~~
executesorder66
That's selfhosted though. I'm talking about on gitlab.com.

------
zimpenfish
Pleroma have what looks like a self-hosted GitLab -
[https://git.pleroma.social/pleroma/pleroma](https://git.pleroma.social/pleroma/pleroma)

------
executesorder66
I also found mutt, openmw, and xonotic.

I'm surprised that there aren't more.

------
dplanella
I'd suggest checking out the starred projects for an overview:
[https://gitlab.com/explore/projects/starred](https://gitlab.com/explore/projects/starred)

Just to pick a few on gitlab.com:

\- Gitter: [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
org/gitter/webapp](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitter/webapp)

\- Inkscape: [https://gitlab.com/inkscape](https://gitlab.com/inkscape)

\- Mailman:
[https://gitlab.com/mailman/mailman](https://gitlab.com/mailman/mailman)

\- F-Droid: [https://gitlab.com/fdroid](https://gitlab.com/fdroid)

\- TortoiseGit:
[https://gitlab.com/tortoisegit/tortoisegit](https://gitlab.com/tortoisegit/tortoisegit)

As for self-managed:

\- Debian: [https://salsa.debian.org/public](https://salsa.debian.org/public)

GNOME:

\- All projects:
[https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME](https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME)

\- GIMP:
[https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gimp](https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gimp)

\- GNOME Shell: [https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-
shell](https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell)

\- GTK:
[https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gtk](https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gtk)

Freedesktop.org projects:

\- D-Bus:
[https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/dbus](https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/dbus)

\- X.org:
[https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/xorg](https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/xorg)

\- PulseAudio:
[https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/pulseaudio](https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/pulseaudio)

\- NetworkManager:
[https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/NetworkManager](https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/NetworkManager)

\- Wayland and Weston:
[https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/wayland](https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/wayland)

\- GStreamer:
[https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/gstreamer](https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/gstreamer)

\- Mesa 3D Graphics library:
[https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/mesa](https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/mesa)

In addition, there are a few large open source projects which are in the
process of either assessing or migrating to GitLab:

\- KDE: [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/53206](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/53206)

\- Glasgow Haskell Compiler: [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/55039](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/55039)

